# X Trail Servicing DIY Style



## FATFACE (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi guys, my DCi XT is due for its 1st 12000m service. I got a quote from the main dealer for service at £200!! I refuse to pay this to let a 17yr old school leaver to uncaringly get his hands on my motor..

Just hopped down to my local motor store and bought everything required for £37 - Oil Filter, Fuel Filter, Air FIlter & Oil.

Has anybody serviced there XT DIY style? If so are there any tricky obstacles?

I'm not bothered about warranty issues, just help or advice..

Many Thanks in advance

Mikey - FATFACE UK


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Mikey,

It is not a problem doing the servicing yourself as long as you can follow the Nissan Service Schedule and get the service book stamped by a certified mechanic confirming that you indeed followed the service schedule and conducted all required checks. If this not done and you just do the minor service intervals yourself without getting the book stamped you will face 2 problems:

1. You manufacturers warranty will be void.
2. It will have an affect when it comes time to sell your car, as most buyers will feel more confident buying a car that has a recorded service history (from a local mechanic or a dealer) This in turn means lower resell value.


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Can someone tell me how to change the fuel filter on a 2003 Xtrail ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Saood said:


> Can someone tell me how to change the fuel filter on a 2003 Xtrail ?



Search phrase "Fuel Filter"


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Well i did and didn't find much...found this thread so i bumped it...look at the date of the thread


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Saood said:


> Well i did and didn't find much...found this thread so i bumped it...look at the date of the thread


It's always good to bump a thread that directly talks about the subject and you have done that with the other thread you found. Hopefully an answer will come through and the dead pics will be re-posted.


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeh i realised that thread was more informative after searching a second time


----------

